# The Body of Sylvester Stallone



## Arnold (Jul 6, 2006)

This is directly from www.sylvesterstallone.com

Sylvester Stallone

Chapter 1 ??? Overview: The Body of Sylvester Stallone

Today Sylvester Stallone is an inspiration to many who strive to improve their physical prowess, willpower and determination. For an example of his physique at its best, take a look at films like Rocky III or IV, Rambo II, or Rambo III and be amazed at what can be accomplished with sheer determination. Of course, Sly has had his fair share of injuries from his incredible physical pursuits. When training for Rocky II, Sly trained so hard with two time Mr. Olympia Franco Columbu, that he tore his pectoralis, resulting in a four hour operation.

To get the lean look of a POW in the film Victory, Sylvester ate only 200 calories a day, all protein food, with an occasional potato, just so he wouldn't faint. In the film he weighed in at 159 pounds, the lightest he ever weighed in his adulthood, until Rocky III.

When making Rocky III, Sly would begin the day with a two mile jog, then go straight into 18 rounds of sparring, 2 hours of weightlifting and jumping rope. After all this, he would take a nap in the afternoon, then go running again! He would finish the day with a swim. On this film he made himself even leaner and smaller to enhance the ???David & Goliath??? imagery. To get this effect Stallone dropped his body weight to a mere 155 lbs, with a diet of 10 eggwhites and a burnt piece of toast once a day, and a piece of fruit every third day. Although this diet left him weak and dizzy, he then built his muscle mass up ounce by ounce until he was up to about 175.

The rigorous training continued for Rocky IV. During the scene where Rocky is pulling a sled, Sly heard a snap. Two weeks later he had excruciating pains in his chest. When he went to the hospital he found out it was a bruised heart muscle. Stallone was back on set filming only 10 days later to complete the movie.

Although Sly found these dieting methods good to lose weight in extreme ways for a role, Sly himself recommends that the best way to lose weight and stay healthy is a balanced nutritional meal and regular exercise. Remember it is never too late to workout and get in shape. Sly was 30 years old when he made the first Rocky and in a matter of only a few years the body of Sylvester Stallone was known and revered worldwide. We hope you enjoy the following information on Stallone's nutrition and exercise regimen.

Sylvester Stallone
Chapter 2 ??? Nutrition and Regimen

"If I know that I'm getting ready to do another 'Rambo,' I have to live up to the last film. That makes it a little bit harder to get in shape. I have a machine like an escalator with the steps coming down, and I pile 40 to 50 pounds of weight on my back and start climbing those endless steps."

Stallone is well known for his muscular physique, hard work and determination. Even Arnold Schwarzenneger once said Sylvester has awesome willpower.

"Sly is the most disciplined man that you'll ever meet in any walk of life," says his personal bodyguard Gary Compton. "He doesn't eat real late, he doesn't snack, and he doesn't eat much. Pasta? Yes, but not too often, and only when it's made with a special flour. Fish and brown rice are staples. He even eats fish for breakfast. He drinks little alcohol, but occasionally enjoys champagne. Quick energy? Would you believe oatmeal cookies? Of course, without processed sugar of preservatives."

Q: So did you ever use steroids to build yourself up?
A: In 1987, when I was making Rambo III, I used to take an amino acid that's nearly as strong as steroids. It's about 15 times more powerful than the typical amino acid, but give none of the raw rage - the anger - that comes with steroids. All steroids do is make you a cumbersome, apelike goon.

When Stallone first came to Franco to begin training, he was 170 pounds and very well defined. But he didn't feel he was big enough and wanted to put on 10 pounds of muscle in six weeks. Franco knew how hard Stallone was capable of training, so he decided that was a feasible goal.

"Sylvester gained just about 10 pounds in six and a half weeks," Franco says. "He has great structure, with a waist only about 29 inches. When we started, he had a 44-inch chest. At the end, his chest was almost 50 inches. And his arms went from 16 ½ inches to 18 inches. He was bigger, harder and much more muscular. Wait until you see him in the movie. He's going to shock a lot of people by how good he looks."

Franco worked out a program for Stallone based on a two day double split:
MONDAY/WEDNESDAY/FRIDAY
Morning: Chest, back, abs
Afternoon: Shoulders, arms, abs

TUESDAY/THURSDAY/SATURDAY
Morning: Calves, thighs
Afternoon: Rear delts, traps, abs

Franco had Stallone training abs three times every two days, doing 500 reps every ab workout. "We trained four different ab and torso exercises: sit-ups, leg raises, side leg raises, and side bends. We did 50 reps of each, one exercise right after another, and five sets of this cycle. And wait until you see the results. Sly has great abs, intercostals, serratus, everything."

Stallone's measurements when he was filming Rambo II were: chest around 50", 29 ½ " waist, and 17 inch biceps. His body fat runs 4 ½ %, although when he's not filming it's 6 %. Loud bursts of energy can be heard as the star does push-ups to get pumped up for some photos.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 6, 2006)

> 10 eggwhites and a burnt piece of toast once a day



=tit


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 6, 2006)

By that last bit about his split...am i to understand he worked out twice a day, 6 days a week?

WTF!?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 6, 2006)

I guess, the dieting part was more scary though.


----------



## nsimmons (Jul 6, 2006)

rocky 3 was on yesterday i love when he beats the shit out of mr t


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 6, 2006)

> rocky 3 was on yesterday i love when he beats the shit out of mr t


thanks for the constructive input,at least i tried


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 6, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I guess, the dieting part was more scary though.



Ive already blocked it from my memory to avoid the horror .

200 calories a day...i dont think i could do that if i tried.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 6, 2006)

Steroids make you an ape like goon? An amino acid as strong as steroids (he thinks HGH is that good?)? 10 pounds in 6 weeks?

Uh huh.


----------



## GFR (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks like Arnold told him to make up a crazy diet and workout to tell the press.....I bet they both laughed about it.


Sylvester Stallone = 100% steroids and GH


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 6, 2006)

Any reason for the burnt piece of toast?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Any reason for the burnt piece of toast?



To cover up the smell of bullshit .


----------



## musclepump (Jul 6, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> To cover up the smell of bullshit .


----------



## crazy_enough (Jul 6, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> To cover up the smell of bullshit .


 

LMFAO


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 6, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> To cover up the smell of bullshit .



  Well played.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 6, 2006)

btw, Stallone turned 60 today!


----------



## Action-Jackson (Jul 7, 2006)

Eh, even if it is a bullshit article, I still have massive respect for Stallone.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 7, 2006)

Action-Jackson said:
			
		

> Eh, even if it is a bullshit article, I still have massive respect for Stallone.



ditto.


----------



## GFR (Jul 7, 2006)

Action-Jackson said:
			
		

> Eh, even if it is a bullshit article, I still have *massive respect* for Stallone.


I think the guy looks great and he made some cool movies 20 years ago, plus he seems to be a cool person.....but Massive respect???? That is a bit over the top don't you think. ( get it?)


----------



## topolo (Jul 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I think the guy looks great and he made some cool movies 20 years ago, plus he seems to be a cool person.....but Massive respect???? That is a bit over the top don't you think. ( get it?)



not funny.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I think the guy looks great and he made some cool movies 20 years ago, plus he seems to be a cool person.....but Massive respect???? That is a bit *over the top* don't you think. ( get it?)


 
Anyone ever see that one? Possibly his worst.


----------



## GFR (Jul 7, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> not funny.


True Story


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 10, 2006)

> Franco worked out a program for Stallone based on a two day double split:
> MONDAY/WEDNESDAY/FRIDAY
> Morning: Chest, back, abs
> Afternoon: Shoulders, arms, abs
> ...



Must have AMAZING recover speed.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Anyone ever see that one? Possibly his worst.




Worst?!  Cmon.  Ugh, I hate it when people ese extreme words when there are clearly WORSE movies than Over The Top.  

E.g.  Stop or My Mom will Shoot


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 11, 2006)

I just saw the trailer for the new Rocky, he's looking big. I can't believe his opponent is Antonio Tarver and his character name is "Mason Dixon".


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True Story


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I just saw the trailer for the new Rocky, he's looking big. I can't believe his opponent is Antonio Tarver and his character name is "Mason Dixon".




The trailer is out?!  What the fuck, now I gotta watch it when I am at home.

Did it look cheesy?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 12, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> The trailer is out?!  What the fuck, now I gotta watch it when I am at home.
> 
> Did it look cheesy?



It actually got me amped up a little bit, I'm kinda excited to see it.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow, I did not realize he was 60! Thats awesome.


----------



## NiceGuy (Jul 20, 2006)

*????????????????????*



			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> This is directly from www.sylvesterstallone.com
> Q: So did you ever use steroids to build yourself up?
> A: In 1987, when I was making Rambo III, I used to take an amino acid that's nearly as strong as steroids. It's about 15 times more powerful than the typical amino acid, but give none of the raw rage - the anger - that comes with steroids. All steroids do is make you a cumbersome, apelike goon.




Where can you get that?? lol

-B


----------



## Action-Jackson (Jul 20, 2006)

NiceGuy said:
			
		

> Where can you get that?? lol
> 
> -B


Hahah, I wouldn't mind doing a few cycles of that aswell


----------



## maniclion (Jul 20, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> To cover up the smell of bullshit .


On his breath?  Is that his secret amino acid, bullshit?


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> On his breath?  Is that his secret amino acid, bullshit?



I bet he was lhao writing that shit.


----------



## leg_press (Jul 30, 2006)

The burnt toast might have been a way of getting carbs but not as many as unburnt toast as over cooking breaks carbs down. Stallone looks silly in the trailor, out of place and out of shape.


----------



## Italianangel (Jul 31, 2006)

I cannot wait, I think he looks great!  The Italian Stallion kicks more ass!!!
Linda


----------



## JonnyStead (Aug 13, 2006)

I think Stallone has been an inspiration to many people. He may not be the greatest actor in the world but he's had good longevity in the industry and has created some great icons. 

I do respect him for holding out to his own beliefs - even when he was poor he wouldnt let the studios take control of Rocky - they wanted Paul Newman to play him! - 

Many people laugh at Sly - but he always comes across as a good guy and I dont think I would have picked up the dumbells without his example to follow - if I look that good at 40, 50 or 60 I'll be a happy happy man.


----------

